# Your User Name



## FreeThinker (Mar 15, 2006)

How did you pick your user name here on the boards?

Have you had second thoughts about it?

I chose *FreeThinker* because I hold _groupthink_ in contempt. I have since come to realize that it is the name taken on by an organization of hard-core atheists... 

(Note the irony of 'free thinker' being applied to a _group_ of people. :doh: )

.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 15, 2006)

A few years ago a friend I worked with got in the habit of calling me Mistical...so..when I joined dimensions..I thought MisticalMisty sounded kinda cool and it's stuck ever since..for almost 5 years now..GOOD GRAVY.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 15, 2006)

I've had mine for about 10 years now. I use it all over the place. Try looking it up in a dictionary - it's a real word!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 15, 2006)

I will give some one rep every day for 2 weeks (provided it lets me) if they guess where mine comes from first.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 15, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> I will give some one rep every day for 2 weeks (provided it lets me) if they guess where mine comes from first.



PowerPuff Girls


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 15, 2006)

Actually, my parents picked it - 53 years ago.


----------



## Donna (Mar 15, 2006)

My nickname came from HoTMetaLradio.com. When I started going on the air, the DJ at the time decided I needed a snazzy sounding nick name (I was using Lady D at the time and that wasn't sexy or metal enough apparently.) We threw around several ideas, and one of the guys commented my voice was delicious and DonnaaLicious was born. I can't get away from it, even if I wanted to....I am pretty sure it will end up on my grave stone.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 15, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> I will give some one rep every day for 2 weeks (provided it lets me) if they guess where mine comes from first.


 
Goggle Help me

Voice Character by Tom Kenny - Powder puff girls... 

LOL am I even close?

edited to add- just saw I was a little late.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, I am sadistic. And while I'm more of a semiotician than a linguist, I do like to run my mouth!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 15, 2006)

I run a web site... Fat Lane Online Dot Com... Took the first two words and WHAMMO! Magic time!


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Well, I am sadistic. And while I'm more of a semiotician than a linguist, I do like to run my mouth!


So if I don't give you cat-sympathy, you'll throw volumes of Umberto Eco at me?


----------



## Carrie (Mar 15, 2006)

Whoever can accurately guess where my name comes from gets to give me rep every day for a week!


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 15, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I run a web site... Fat Lane Online Dot Com... Took the first two words and WHAMMO! Magic time!


This post goes _so_ well with your current avatar.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 15, 2006)

People have called me this much of my life, but moreso after the *happyhappyjoyjoy* of Ren and Stimpy fame.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 15, 2006)

Carrie: it's the name of your best friend?


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 15, 2006)

Mine is such a long story, I doubt I could do it justice here... but I'll give it a shot. 














My parents picked it.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 15, 2006)

btw AM won  as did EP


----------



## Carrie (Mar 15, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Carrie: it's the name of your best friend?



Noooooo.....but tell you what, you can give me rep every day for a week, anyway, 'cause I like you. Sound good?


----------



## fatlane (Mar 15, 2006)

Carrie... you got that from the Stephen King novel, right? Cause you like to BURN your enemies, right?


----------



## shy guy (Mar 15, 2006)

Well thats easy I'm shy and I'm a gamer  the name Shy Guy came from the Super Mario bros so it works for me...later


----------



## Carrie (Mar 15, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Carrie... you got that from the Stephen King novel, right? Cause you like to BURN your enemies, right?



Stop leering at my dirty pillows.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Stop leering at my dirty pillows.



I AM right, ain't I?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Whoever can accurately guess where my name comes from gets to give me rep every day for a week!



Did you pick your name from this music group? "Europe" They had a song called "Carrie" I think?

I just thought of swamptoad. I figured that nobody would pick it. *shrugs shoulders"


----------



## Carrie (Mar 15, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I AM right, ain't I?



Well......yes. So behave yourself.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 15, 2006)

Evil Princess - comes from my inflated sense of self importance and tendencies to be... not so nice. Which is much better than my fatty nickname from the old school days. "How Now Brown Cow"  

My everyday tag line:

_I wake every day secure in the knowledge that I will piss someone off, and I will probably enjoy it... _


----------



## Carrie (Mar 15, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Did you pick your name from this music group? "Europe" They had a song called "Carrie" I think?



They did indeed, but I actually picked it because it happens to be my name. 

And swamptoad is brilliant - it's one of my favorite names here.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 15, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Evil Princess - comes from my inflated sense of self importance and tendencies to be... not so nice.



Your name is another favorite of mine - never fails to make me smile.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 15, 2006)

Uhmmmm have you seen my picture and my passsion is snowmachining...although some low life, SOB stole my baby on Monday.... but I am still a REDHEADED SNOWMACHINE CHICK


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Your name is another favorite of mine - never fails to make me smile.


I'll *second* that!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 15, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> btw AM won  as did EP




Uhm, ya said the FIRST .... and she wrote Powder Puff. 

Fix!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Your name is another favorite of mine - never fails to make me smile.


 

 tanks! darn it now I have a case of the warm fuzzies

must go cause trouble


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 15, 2006)

Chimpi.

Chemistry teacher whom I was very close to - Ms. Chipi
Best friend, Adam, and I went laser tagging one night. I am a very goofy guy when it comes down to it, and I CAN actually be monkey-like. We had to use nicknames at laser tag, and he said "He's Chimpi". Just added an M to Chipi. His father is a co-worker of hers, in the same department, so he knows her very well too.

Then, Chimpi became a world-renowned phenomenon. Cities started being named Chimpi, and people were named Chimpi. Soon, everybody described how they were as "Chimpi", and when people sneeze, they would say "Chimpi bless you". ..... At least, that's what goes on in my head... hmmmm

Chimpi, it's not just a name, it's a state of mind.
"I'm rather Chimpi today"

-Chimpi


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 15, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Uhmmmm have you seen my picture and my passsion is snowmachining...although some low life, SOB stole my baby on Monday.... but I am still a REDHEADED SNOWMACHINE CHICK


I thought about going with *BritbikeRider*, but the damn thing isn't reliable enough to justify that moniker. :doh:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Uhm, ya said the FIRST .... and she wrote Powder Puff.
> 
> Fix!


 
 muhhhhwaaaaaahahahahahha


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey, *Chimpi*, was your signature inspired by a Richard Nixon quote?



> *Richard Nixon*:
> 
> Things are more like they are now than they've ever been.



I'm feeling rather _chimpi_, myself...

.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 15, 2006)

hmmm...I gots blue eyes....

I'm Irish in part of my heritage...

In the comics, particularly Xmen I loved Banshee and loved the fact that Banshee was male though in folklore Banshees are female entities...

Also, I'm workin' on my MA in Folklore, always been fascinated with the stuff...

Though I'm not a Harbinger of death, I have been known to shriek or howl...


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 15, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Hey, Chimpi, was your signature inspired by a Richard Nixon quote?



By a book. Cannot remember the title. 
Maybe the book author got it from Nixon...
I just love the quote.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 15, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> muhhhhwaaaaaahahahahahha



LOL!


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 15, 2006)

The reason I picked this is because I love girls with big bellies.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 15, 2006)

Well I always used to use Fall Out Boy its from a comic book character on The Simpsons but now I stopped using that name because I figured people would think it was because of the poppy punk band of the same name. So I changed it to Falling Boy.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> They did indeed, but I actually picked it because it happens to be my name.
> 
> And swamptoad is brilliant - it's one of my favorite names here.



Gosh, thanks!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm reminded of Forrest Gump, when he's thinking about his squad in Vietnam, and he mentions Tex... "I never did find out where he was from..."


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh... The first few years I spent on Dimensions, I went by a another nickname. Rep goes to the first person that can remember.

And then, I had a midlife crisis, and changed my nick to Fuzzy, which was what my parents nicked me from day one.


----------



## Tina (Mar 15, 2006)

Me? I'm just unimaginative.  

Oh, now you have me curious, Fuzzy. It's right on the tip of my brain...


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 16, 2006)

When I started plus size erotic modeling I was told to pick a name related to food. My oldest daughter came up with this name she said everyone(but me) desires good chocolate.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 16, 2006)

Because I am the pumpkin king.


----------



## Mini (Mar 16, 2006)

"Mini" is my nickname in real life. I'm anything but. It's ironic. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Ash (Mar 16, 2006)

I picked mine randomly out of a hat.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> How did you pick your user name here on the boards?



It's my real name.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 16, 2006)

My mom gave me Sandra - and Wayne gave me Zitkus. I much prefer the name Alexandra and I may change it someday. 

I go by Gypsybymoonlight on Yahoo because of my obsession with one female singer who I LOOOVEE!!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 16, 2006)

Mine is on my birth certificate. I curse my parents daily. I have brothers named "Thunder" and "Cloud."


----------



## djewell (Mar 16, 2006)

my name is my name.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:



> I'm reminded of Forrest Gump, when he's thinking about his squad in Vietnam, and he mentions Tex... "I never did find out where he was from..."



Was he from Nepal?


----------



## Echoes (Mar 16, 2006)

Pink Floyd song.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 16, 2006)

Jon Blaze was just a way for me to use my first name, but conceal my last name (Which starts with a B). Johnny Blaze is Method Man's trademark too... I didn't steal it from him though. 
Blaze has nothing to do with drugs for me. I rebuke drugs of any kind.
That's all I have to say.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I go by Gypsybymoonlight on Yahoo because of my obsession with one female singer who I LOOOVEE!![/COLOR]



I post at two message boards, but I only use my real name at Dimensions. At the other board I use the name "Galt", in reference to my favorite engineer.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't really know why I choose this user name. Rather odd really. Must be the haughty nature I am sometime sprone to.


----------



## Angel (Mar 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh... The first few years I spent on Dimensions, I went by a another nickname. Rep goes to the first person that can remember.
> 
> And then, I had a midlife crisis, and changed my nick to Fuzzy, which was what my parents nicked me from day one.



Get Fuzzy!
Fuzzy Logic
Just Fuzzy 
Fuzzy comics on the brain  
Barely Fuzzy


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 16, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I go by Gypsybymoonlight on Yahoo because of my obsession with one female singer who I LOOOVEE!!



Ah, Rhiannon herself. I'll admit to being partial to her songs. I have my reasons.


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet (Mar 16, 2006)

My handle actually came as a sort of inside joke between me and my high school Spanish teacher. I had a tendency to zone out in class, and when she caught me, she'd quip "Aah, Roberto es en una otra planeta!" or something similar. I made my AIM SN the English equivalent, and it's stuck since.


----------



## Ericthonius (Mar 16, 2006)

Ashley said:


> I picked mine randomly out of a hat.



(Nice hat...   *Very* nice hat indeed. )



My S/N has to do with my parentage, except the story-tellers got it slightly wrong. Y'see when my Mother told people that my Father is,'_That guy with the Hammer_' it wasn't Haephestus she meant.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 16, 2006)

I was at a fat girl dance and a young couple approached me, believing I was someone they'd met online and agreed to meet there to discuss a threesome. I was neither the person, nor interested in _being_ the person, but I asked them how one chats online. I'd been using the internet mostly just to do research and find out-of-print books, and had never had an interest in "internet people."

They wrote some things down on a cocktail napkin, and when I got home that night, "PlusSighs" was born. Chatted like a maniac for a month or two, then accidentally had phone sex with someone I'd met in an AOL chatroom. (Turns out it's not masturbation if there's a live human at the other end of the phone line. Who knew?). Dude wouldn't leave me alone after that. Started chatting me up under different names, etc. I quickly changed my screen name to loose him one evening. At the time, fully two-thirds of the fat girls online were named RubenesqueRascal or some such, so I went a completely-different-yet-exactly-the-same direction. 

30 seconds of thought, followed by 7 years of ill-fitting moniker. The only escape is to kill off my character and return as an evil twin. I'm considering it.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 16, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> They wrote some things down on a cocktail napkin, and when I got home that night, "PlusSighs" was born. Chatted like a maniac for a month or two, then accidentally had phone sex with someone I'd met in an AOL chatroom. (Turns out it's not masturbation if there's a live human at the other end of the phone line. Who knew?). Dude wouldn't leave me alone after that. Started chatting me up under different names, etc. I quickly changed my screen name to loose him one evening. At the time, fully two-thirds of the fat girls online were named RubenesqueRascal or some such, so I went a completely-different-yet-exactly-the-same direction.



This story made me guffaw. I actually guffawed. I didn't even know I could.


----------



## Pear320 (Mar 16, 2006)

Mine is a little *ho hum* . . I come from a tribe of hourglass/pear shaped women on BOTH sides of the family -- all different sizes from tiny to super-size (young, old, tall, short). 
My sis was always (and still is) a tiny size 6 pear, aka the "cute" one -- I was always seen as ANYTHING but "cute"  
Anyway, I chose the name "Pear" because an old sweetheart gave me that nic a long time ago and it stuck. (I don't know why in hell I had to add "320" after it :doh: )


----------



## abluesman (Mar 16, 2006)

I was a working musician for most of my life (until approx. 5 years ago when I retired). I've played every type of music from 60's and 70's classic rock (which was new stuff when I started playing it) to the 80's New Wave. But my passion has always been the Blues. The best years of my career was the last part spent playing in blues bands in and around Memphis.

As any blues fanatic will tell you, blues is not only a musical style, it's a feeling, a passion, that comes from waaaaaaay down deep inside. 

In short..... I'm all about the blues. Therefore........


----------



## olivefun (Mar 16, 2006)

Olive fun,
I love fun
(doesn't everyone?)



Now, I need to find a man with the last name EWE (and not ew) so that I can say *

Olive Ewe

Olive Hue?*


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> This story made me guffaw. I actually guffawed. I didn't even know I could.


Be honest. You're guffawing 'cause I wrote "loose" when I meant "lose," aren't you? Someone who's championed limiting the edit function makes a typo, and you find it funny? Do I _amuse_ you, Carrie?

(sorry. I slip into _Goodfellas_ every so often. NOW WATCH ME MAKE SPIDER DANCE!)


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> This story made me guffaw. I actually guffawed. I didn't even know I could.



This "guffawing" that you describe, is interesting.

How did it make you feel?


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 16, 2006)

I think it's kinda explained in my signature...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 16, 2006)

Well I think mine is easy. 

"BIG" cause I am and "SEXY" cause I think I am.  

The "920" is what usually I get remarks on. Such as "Is that what you weight?" or "Is that what you want to weight?" Then there is the "Is that your area code?" or "Is that your zip code?" then the last but not WRONG question. "Is that your birthday?" 

Yes it is my Date of Birth.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Mar 16, 2006)

Well I've been chatting for years but when I first started a friend of mine set me up and said I needed some catchy name that would get me some attention. So he typed in "dirtydi"..since my real name is Diane. Well yeah that got me attention alright...but not the kind I was looking for..LOL. I was so nieve then...anyways..a friend of mine would always yell when I came in the room...di..baby!!!...well..it stuck from then on I guess. 

By the way I go by Jessica35 in the chat room. It's my daughters name and I had forgotten I put in Dibaby here..LOL. Oh well.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Mar 16, 2006)

This one's easy for me too because all my adult life I truly have been a happy fat chick. I think I was a HappyFatChick before it was "ok" to be one.

p.s. Wouldn't it have been funny if I said my parents named me that? LOL!


----------



## orinoco (Mar 16, 2006)

i hope mine is obvious to most british ppl. 

but for all those others i am named after my favourite womble (childrens TV programme in the 70s/80s). why is he my favourite i hear u ask? well cos he is the fattest and laziest womble of the lot, always eating and sleeping.


----------



## mejix (Mar 16, 2006)

i am half mexican half puerto rican so in school, in puerto rico, everybody called me meji. (well, everybody except the phys ed teacher who called me bengie all throughout junior high and high school.) apparently there are other meji's around because when i started my first email account turns out that meji had already been taken. so i added an x because it made it enigmatic. meji agent x, or industrial toxic techno meji. half meji half robot. something like that


----------



## rainyday (Mar 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> This "guffawing" that you describe, is interesting.
> 
> How did it make you feel?



He means "Did it make you jiggle!"


----------



## Zoom (Mar 16, 2006)

I picked my username because I was sick of using my real name on the old boards.

I came up with the name Zoom for a comic book character I was drawing back in 1980. I was subconsciously influenced by the just-cancelled PBS kid's show _Zoom_ and the radio character Captain Zoom who appeared in a Woody Woodpecker cartoon.

When I started internetting, Zoom fit me perfectly as a forum name.

I picked my avatar because I am starting to resemble him in many ways. Sort of a _Portrait of Dorian Kong_.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 16, 2006)

Zoom said:


> I was subconsciously influenced by the just-cancelled PBS kid's show _Zoom_



"Come on and zoom, zoom, zooma zoom
We're gonna, zooma, zooma, zooma zoom
Come on give it a try
We're gonna show you just why
We're gonna teach you to fly high...."

_That_ Zoom?


----------



## missaf (Mar 16, 2006)

My original nick as MissaFatty, but some people found that offensive, so I took off the "atty"


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 16, 2006)

The year I was born... haha 
So complex, aren't I?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 16, 2006)

My gambling game of choice.

It's also a leather-covered bludgeon used as a hand-held weapon, or the mineral sphalerite.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 16, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Be honest. You're guffawing 'cause I wrote "loose" when I meant "lose," aren't you? Someone who's championed limiting the edit function makes a typo, and you find it funny? Do I _amuse_ you, Carrie?



Ironically, I didn't even notice the "loose" until you pointed it out. So thanks for the second round of guffaws.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> This "guffawing" that you describe, is interesting.
> 
> How did it make you feel?



It made me feel tingly all over, and free for the first time in my life.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 16, 2006)

My name is an anagram. 

If you mix around the letters, it spells out the name of a famous author. 

Can anyone figure out who the author is?


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 16, 2006)

Until I met my husband, and he showed me Dimensions, I had never heard of BBWs. When the new boards opened up, and I wanted to add my two cents, I simply added the BBW to my real name. It was a way of expressing a newfound appreciation of who I am.

And yes, Betty is my given name, NOT Elizabeth.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 16, 2006)

Leonard LePage said:


> My name is an anagram.
> 
> If you mix around the letters, it spells out the name of a famous author.
> 
> Can anyone figure out who the author is?



It's one of these.

GALLOPADE RENE
GONADAL PEELER
AEGEAN REDPOLL
AEROPLANE GELD
PELLAGRA DONEE
ALLEGRA OPENED
ALLEGRA DEPONE
ANGELA DEPLORE
GALENA DEPLORE
AGAPE RONDELLE
AGAPE ENROLLED
GRANOLA PEELED
REPEALED ALONG
REPEALED ANGLO
REPEALED LOGAN
ALLEGED ROPEAN
GLENDALE OPERA
GLEANED PAROLE
LAPELED ORANGE
PEDALLER AGONE
PEDALLER GENOA
LEADEN PERGOLA
LEANED PERGOLA
OLEANDER PLAGE
DEPLANE GALORE
PANELED GALORE
PLEADER ANGELO
PEDALER ANGELO
DEANE GALLOPER
REAPED ALLONGE
REAPED GALLEON
GLADE PERONEAL
ANGLED PAROLEE
DANGLE PAROLEE
GLENDA PAROLEE
OPALLED ENRAGE
OPALLED GENERA
LEONARD PELAGE
OPALED GENERAL
OPALED ENLARGE
OPALED GLEANER
OPERAND ALLEGE
PADRONE ALLEGE
APED ORGANELLE

(Wordsmith wins the anagram game!)


----------



## Leonard (Mar 16, 2006)

Just so all of you know, an anagram still counts even if the phrase you have created has fewer (or more) words in it than the original.

For example:

David Letterman = Nerd Amid Late TV

Dormitory = Dirty Room

The Railroad Train = Hi! I Rattle And Roar!

Leonard LePage = ?????????????


----------



## Carrie (Mar 16, 2006)

Leonard LePage said:


> Just so all of you know, an anagram still counts even if the phrase you have created has fewer (or more) words in it than the original.



Whatever you say, Aped Organelle.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, what do you think?
Is it because...
a) ... I hate wolves?
b) ... I love wolves?
c) ... I am a werewolf?
d) ... it is my real name?

I fear Ihave no prices to give away, but what the heck, just for fun...


----------



## olivefun (Mar 16, 2006)

Leonard LePage said:


> My name is an anagram.
> 
> If you mix around the letters, it spells out the name of a famous author.
> 
> Can anyone figure out who the author is?



Lorne Gape Lead?

(naw, I never heard of a famous author named Lorne...)


----------



## Leonard (Mar 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, what do you think?
> Is it because...
> a) ... I hate wolves?
> b) ... I love wolves?
> ...



I think (c) and (d) are the obvious answers. I mean most people who are lycanthropes have the word "wolf" in their name. Be honest, are you really an FA or are you just looking for a good meal?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> c) ... I am a werewolf?



Arooooooo! Werewolves of Berlin?


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 16, 2006)

I've used this name online since I first got online in 1991. At the time I was trying to come up with something short and memorable. I played around making up words, and when I hit on this, I liked it because it had 2 "Z"s...not common. It reminds folks of everything from old sci-fi movies to farm chemicals. So far it's worked for me.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 16, 2006)

A little story of online name regret. Back when my wife first got online, she picked an AOL screen name based on her location...Kentucky. What she ended up with was in part KYlady. Almost from day one, every time she would sign on, within minutes she'd be swamped with IMs from very crude jerks. She could not figure out why. One day she mentioned the problem to me. When I mentioned the personal lubricant implications of KY, she immediately created a new screen name.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 16, 2006)

Angel said:


> Get Fuzzy!
> Fuzzy Logic
> Just Fuzzy
> Fuzzy comics on the brain
> Barely Fuzzy



No.. .but I am a Get Fuzzy! fan


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 16, 2006)

What? I thought RainyDay, or AnnMarie would remember my original nick...


----------



## RedHead (Mar 16, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> A little story of online name regret. Back when my wife first got online, she picked an AOL screen name based on her location...Kentucky. What she ended up with was in part KYlady. Almost from day one, every time she would sign on, within minutes she'd be swamped with IMs from very crude jerks. She could not figure out why. One day she mentioned the problem to me. When I mentioned the personal lubricant implications of KY, she immediately created a new screen name.



Oh God Zandoz...something similiar happened to me; but it was for work. The name of the company was C-Express Moving & Storage...so my aol name was CEX....I kept getting the same weird stuff...finally I asked someone what the hell was up and they told me they thought I was just being clever with SEX...hoo boy!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 16, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Well I always used to use Fall Out Boy its from a comic book character on The Simpsons but now I stopped using that name because I figured people would think it was because of the poppy punk band of the same name. So I changed it to Falling Boy.


Hmm...I thought it came from this:

http://gprime.net/game.php/fallinggirl


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I just thought of swamptoad. I figured that nobody would pick it. *shrugs shoulders"



So nothing to do with this, then?


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, what do you think?
> Is it because...
> a) ... I hate wolves?
> b) ... I love wolves?
> ...


I thought it had something to do with the last character created by Chuck Jones (creator of Daffy Duck and Marvin the Martian).


----------



## dragorat (Mar 16, 2006)

I've always had a love of dragons & at one time I worked as Chuck E.Cheese who originally was supposed to be a NY SewerRAT....LOL


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 17, 2006)

it's simple:

nothing stands the pressure of the clash city rockers. i mean, you see the rate the come down the escalator?


----------



## Ericthonius (Mar 17, 2006)

Leonard LePage said:


> My name is an anagram.
> 
> If you mix around the letters, it spells out the name of a famous author.
> 
> Can anyone figure out who the author is?



*Edgar Allen Poe*


----------



## Leonard (Mar 17, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> *Edgar Allen Poe*



Huzzah! 

Hooray!

Anagrams are fun! 

You win a boat!

Did you spend time switching the letters around or did you just know? It's funny how some anagrams just jump out at you and others can take a while to figure out. I will admit that I fiddled around with Poe's name for a good fifteen minutes or so before I came up with the alias.

Thanks for humoring me. I thought about just explaining it but then I thought it would be fun to see if someone could figure it out. I also think the name is particularly fitting because Poe's stories featured so many French characters.

EDIT: You don't really win a boat.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 17, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> What? I thought RainyDay, or AnnMarie would remember my original nick...


I've been trying to remember, Fuzzter, but "FuzzyFA" is all I could think of, and that didn't seem enough of an offshoot to post a guess about. Now it's going to bug me until either I remember or you spill it. I'm pretty sure you always had Fuzzy in there somehow though.

Oh wait....Was it FuzzyBear? Something like that?


----------



## Angel (Mar 17, 2006)

Fuzzy Navel ! Ha Ha. Just kidding.

This is bugging me. I'm pretty sure it was a prefix, something Fuzzy. I always purposely left off the prefix when I used to ..... (((Fuzzy))).

Hmmm...

I know I'm getting forgetful in my old age


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 18, 2006)

My brother helped me pick my name. I was having problems coming up with something unique but not cheesy, but yet was indicative of who I was. My brother was having a lapse in his normal mean state of being and came up with Valentine because at the time I had an obsession of doodling hearts and there is a Valentine, Nebraska, so voila there is my handle. I added the BBW because I ran into "this handle already exists" too many times. Just as well, it fits.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2006)

I can assure you, I'm really an FA...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2006)

Nope. Not Berlin, although I've been there twice.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey, didn't know that... cool!


----------



## Coop (Mar 18, 2006)

Mine is NOT based off of the artist Coop who I must say is a good artist. But rather based off of one of the main characters of Megas XLR. Coop is also a BHM I might add.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey, all.

My username is my real name, M&#225;ire, with the Irish Gaelic adjective "Dubh," meaning Black. So, in English, I'm "Black Mary." As you can see from my avatar, I'm not ethnically black. I use it in the Black Irish way. It started out as a joke with my cousin, Siobh&#225;n, who's the stereotypical mick, with red hair, green eyes, and milk-white skin. I, on the other hand, have dark hair, blue eyes, and white-but-not-porcelain skin. I'm more rosey. I always called her out for her pallor, calling her "Siobh&#225;n B&#225;n," ("Shah-vawn baan") White Siobhan. She countered with "M&#225;ire Dubh!" (Moyra Dove).

Ta da!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I've been trying to remember, Fuzzter, but "FuzzyFA" is all I could think of, and that didn't seem enough of an offshoot to post a guess about. Now it's going to bug me until either I remember or you spill it. I'm pretty sure you always had Fuzzy in there somehow though.
> 
> Oh wait....Was it FuzzyBear? Something like that?



That's what I liked about the nick change, I not only was fuzzy in the present, I became fuzzy in the past too.

My old nick was Xeno


----------



## rainyday (Mar 18, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> That's what I liked about the nick change, I not only was fuzzy in the present, I became fuzzy in the past too.
> 
> My old nick was Xeno



Oh, of course! I remember that. And now I'll return that to the fuzzy recesses of my brain.


----------



## Hard Nard (Mar 18, 2006)

Mine's not a big deal. My first name is Leonard and some people I worked with shortened it to "Nard". Playing the rhyming game it became "Hard Nard" which stuck. 

Other variations have been "His Imperial Hardness" and "Sir Hardness of Nard" but the original is still the one I use most often. 

Most people think it has something to do with my sexual prowess, but modesty prevents me from going into detail. ​


----------



## herin (Mar 18, 2006)

Mine is not very creative, I'm afraid. It's the first letter of my last name and then my first name .


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 18, 2006)

I was thinking of "That Girl" with Marlo Thomas combined with something I imagine someone might say about me when trying to remember who I am, "Laura? You mean that fat girl?" I like it. I was upset some woman in OH chose the name before me on Yahoo five years ago, hence I'm that_fat_girl on Yahoo. I've tried to nab it on MSN and AOL, and I have the .com of it. I don't know why I care. I'm quite attached to it. It's silly really.


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 19, 2006)

One of my first AOL chat handles.
It's derived from the lyrics to Boingo's _War Again_, from the self-titled 1994 album.

-Rusty


----------



## 4honor (Mar 19, 2006)

Another website I frequent went through a change and I lost my name there (Heirgirl). So I went back to something someone had asked me about WHY I was there (Non-custodial parents site) since I was not an NCP. I told them I guessed I was there fighting for his honor (meaning my hubby's) whether he needed it or not. So I chose 4honor. It stuck and nobody else seems to want it anywhere I go. On another note, DH chose 2honor as his name. He has other reasons (like our wedding vows, you know 2love, 2honor & 2cherish).


----------



## NotAnExpert (Mar 20, 2006)

The name came before I joined the Dimensions site. It's partly that thing that happens when you get older and realize the more you know, the more you don't know. Then too, I really distrust people who are passed off as "experts". ("Specialists", or maybe "authorities", okay.) And finally, it serves as a warning that I do tend to pontificate myself at times and all answers should be fact checked. Some of my favorite words are "apparently", "purportedly" and "allegedly".


----------



## Friday (Mar 20, 2006)

Everyone likes fridays for one thing, but also Friday is a favorite literary character of mine.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 20, 2006)

Etobicoke is a community on the west side of Toronto, Canada. I picked it because, I want to incorporate some town pride into mine. 

The FA is easy to figuare out.


----------



## SoDelicate (Mar 20, 2006)

Hmmm, well..it's the name of a song I wrote,

Self descriptive I guess 


SoDelicate


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 20, 2006)

Mine orginated from the late, great Mae West. A number of years ago I was watching a documentary on PBS about different types of women. Miss West was a "Bawdy Dame". I added that "Big" being that's what I am! 

Do I regret it? Sometimes. Some people seem to think I am or should be 'bawdy' all the time. And the truth is, I have quite a serious side.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 20, 2006)

about 9 years ago, my sister went for group interview as a telemarketer. In the middle of the recruiting spiel, one of prospective employees got up and left and said "toodles". I created an email with that address about 7 years ago. I've had many strange aol/ yahoo addys, guess this one stuck.


----------

